# Filtration



## vintage (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi is any one here using tidal 55 hang on the back filter. It says they will hang on aquarium up to a one inch trim I have one inch trim. will this work ??
Thanks Bill


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help you with dimensions. I use a 110 tidal. Send a message to Seachem support - their response is fast.


----------

